# Critique Hunter-3 months old



## MeldyS26 (Jun 27, 2012)

Here is my boy Hunter; at 15 wks weighs in at 28lbs. Darker as a puppy, lightened up a significant amount the past 2 months, now there's some tan coming in his lighter coat. Tell me what you think about him.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Do you have any larger photos? It is hard to tell what he looks like from these. But he does look like a cutie!


----------



## MeldyS26 (Jun 27, 2012)

Stacked....somewhat.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MeldyS26 (Jun 27, 2012)

doggerel said:


> Do you have any larger photos? It is hard to tell what he looks like from these. But he does look like a cutie!


Hmm...I thought they were coming out pretty small. I'll work on posting bigger ones.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MeldyS26 (Jun 27, 2012)

Let's try these ones...


----------

